# BYU gets spanked for the third time this year



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maxxie Pads and the cougars choked again at the Las Vegas Bowl. I think it's wise for Austin Collie to leave BYU and go Pro. They got beat by turnovers. Max Hall doesnt handle pressure well.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yote, I love your enthusiasm, but I don't think the cougar fans need your constant barrage of negativity any more, you have more than proved your point. I think for once, it might be wise to drop it. I still love you Yote, but lets let it die this time.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, I would hate to hurt anyone's feelings. BTW I was cheering for BYU, but they sure did disappoint me.

Thank you my friend for keeping me on the right track.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

You have to be able to take it as well as give it out. Slayer is dead on! Hall should have been benched for the second stringer half-way through the 3rd quarter.

Next year will be one of BYU's worst in years. Other MWC teams are getting better. Look what CSU did to Fresno State today.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Didn't you just get done apologizing for this type of thing? 

Seriously, its rather obvious that the record they enjoyed early on was the product of a very weak schedule. Remember the washington game that ended with a blocked FG, they ended up going 0 for 12. Tonight the BYU secondary made a very average passing game look very good.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Didn't you just get done apologizing for this type of thing?


I belive that post was last week, this is a new week!
cory


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

the zoobs have had enough this year and its showing... sorry for your loss it was very disappointing... better luck next year...


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that in order to win the game BYU needed to put some pressure on Arizona's QB! From what I can recall they got pressure on him only a few times during the game. If your QB has all day to stand in the pocket and wait for something to come open you are in trouble. The second thing that needs some work is their secondary! Once they got trough our primary defense it was off to the races and they were faster than we were. To compensate the safetys woudl play farther back and give them a 10yd+ cushion in which they could play catch. We need to have a more agressive defense. If your defense plays well your offense has better field position and more opportunites to score. The offense didn't look up to par either. Max was feeling the pressure, and he did better than the TCU and UofU games but not where we needed him to be. Pitta was still injured and nursing his left knee, Collie was Collie. Another point of ephasis is the running game. Their defense was too fast for us to try to run around them. When we were running the ball up the middle we would get 5-6 yards per carry but when we would try to run the ball around the outside we would get 1-2 yards if we were lucky. There were several plays in the game where the running back would plow over his own blockers. Their defensive coverage was very good and they stuck to their assignments. He is the money man you can count on him to catch 90% of the balls thrown his way. At least the past 2 losses will give the whole team something to dream about all winter.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Their defense was too fast for us to try to run around them.


The BYU defense needs to lay off the twinkies this coming year and become stronger and faster. Unga needs to run over people instead of looking for holes.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

fatbass said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Maxxie Pads and the cougars choked again at the Las Vegas Bowl. I think it's wise for Austin Collie to leave BYU and go Pro. They got beat by turnovers. Max Hall doesnt handle pressure well.
> ...


Agreed, the officials were making bad calls for both teams. BYU should have had that touchdown and AZ should have got possession from the Collie fumble.

I thought it was funny to hear the announcers rip on the officials during the game.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

[quoteI thought it was funny to hear the announcers rip on the officials during the game.[/quote]

I caught that to. It was bad. Not a BYU fan at all, but I would like to see Utah teams win.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
-BaHa!- 

It's a great day to be a zoob hater!! Sorry cooger fan!!! Better luck next year!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We made the road trip to the game and I have to say I was left pretty speechless.

- Game production - the crew at Sam Boyd stadium should all be fired. That is a piece of crap facility, bad lighting, horrible PA announcers, bad production all around, the idiots couldn't make the scoreboard work right, and whatever bozo was running the play clock needs to be put somewhere never to touch a clock again. 

- Officiating - Worst I've seen. I don't think they favored either team - just muffed calls all night long. The first quarter "non-fumble" that BYU ran in was criminal. The penalty for illegal substitution AFTER coming out of a time-out - when the the team was on the field and ready and had to wait on the TV-time-out ref - just embarrassing. Then widing the play clock AFTER a penalty BEFORE the official places the ball, leaving BYU 10 seconds to call play and make the snap - twice in a row. Just bad form. I don't know where the crew was from but they were aweful. 

- BYU offense - Sporadic at best. Hall had a solid game with Reed and Collie each hauling in over 100 yards. But he got happy feet too much. They didn't run Unga enough up the gut to force AZ to back off the pressure. Once Hall lost his rythym, the game was over. Over the winter, Anae needs to do some serious thinking about the no-huddle scheme. It is FAR too predictable AND that leads to a HUGE complaint - Unga was open in the middle zone all night long but Hall only passed to the outside. Hall has NOT used his RBs as receivers nearly enough this year - and only when you do that does the spread approach work. Utah State was the first to expose this and every team since. It better get fixed before next year or the team will lose more than they did this year.

-BYU defense - Sucks. The bubble defense just sucks. One thing you didn't see on the TV coverage, was that even playing back 15 yards, on EVERY deep route run by the AZ receivers, they BLEW past our DBs. If Tuitama could throw worth a darn, he would have put up 500+ yards on us. Lucky for us he is lousy on the deep ball. The defense against the run was solid - AZ didn't do much on the ground but with the pass, they did exactly what Utah did - dink and dunk with the occassional deep ball. And our defense couldn't do a thing about it. The comparison of speed - AZ receivers vs. BYU DBs - simply embarassing. We are screwed against any team that runs spread until that is fixed.

-Momentum - BYU could have won that game. The 'non-fumble' call was a huge change in momentum. I can't believe that call was not reviewed in the booth. The other reviews were painstakingly long - taking momentum from both teams at time - and utterly freaking destroying the momentum BYU built in the 3rd quarter. The combination of just BAD calls and unbearably long breaks for booth review late in the game sucked the life out of the team. Both teams. But AZ performed better and deserved the win. BYU couldn't deal with that and lost.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a great idea: somebody contact Riley Nelson on his mission and talk him into coming to BYU. He won't have to skip a year because he already has due to the mission. Riley Nelson for BYU QB!!! Oh wait, that already happened. Sorry Aggies, we need a quarterback. 
+1 to getting rid of the freaking bubble defense. It's just the prevent by another name. As the saying goes, the prevent only prevents wins.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

That game was Payne-ful to watch.

Shane


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> - Game production - the crew at Sam Boyd stadium should all be fired. That is a piece of crap facility, bad lighting, horrible PA announcers, bad production all around, the idiots couldn't make the scoreboard work right, and whatever bozo was running the play clock needs to be put somewhere never to touch a clock again.
> 
> - Officiating - Worst I've seen. I don't think they favored either team - just muffed calls all night long. The first quarter "non-fumble" that BYU ran in was criminal. The penalty for illegal substitution AFTER coming out of a time-out - when the the team was on the field and ready and had to wait on the TV-time-out ref - just embarrassing. Then widing the play clock AFTER a penalty BEFORE the official places the ball, leaving BYU 10 seconds to call play and make the snap - twice in a row. Just bad form. I don't know where the crew was from but they were aweful.


The play clock is now similar to NFL where it simply resets at the snap for the following play generally leaving about the same 25 seconds as the old rule (I think it is only reset to 25 if it is less than 25 at the ready for play signal) in other words, it is rarely dictated by the white hat's signal. The back judge also monitors that very closely, I would highly doubt that there were any issues. Quite honestly I was intrigued in watching the team from my front row seat to miss many facets of the game, but what was the play sequence you are referring to? The crew was from the ACC, as a Y fan I want to say I disagree with the fumble/loss of progress call, but as a football official myself I must say that it was 100% correct. He had already been driven back over two yards and then the 3rd guy knocked it out, no fumble. The participation call was correct in that they did have 12 players, I do not know how all 4 of the guys counting the defense all missed that, but to call it after the 4th down ready for play assessed against 3rd down is unheard of and totally impossible??

My own assessment was that I really enjoyed it surprisingly (see my post under Gary's trip thread for that stuff), but as far as the game goes, quite simple on 2nd and 1 from their 19 Reed drops a perfect pass on the 3 yard line, unbelievable, substitution penalty next play, ridiculous, delay on the next play, impossible and to then have a false start to now make it 3rd and 16 what a **** joke!!! Not to mention going 0/3 on field goals seems like there are some mental issues there, I guess, disappointing performance.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BYU was granted some small piece of mercy by the officiating crew when they overturned the Collie fumble. Collie never bobbled it, turned and took three steps up field before having it dislodged by his own blocker.............and they still over turn it?

The fumble was a fumble, but the play had already been blown dead because of forward progress. The reason it didn't get reviewed was because the fumble occurred after the play was whistled dead.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> BYU was granted some small piece of mercy by the officiating crew when they overturned the Collie fumble. Collie never bobbled it, turned and took three steps up field before having it dislodged by his own blocker.............and they still over turn it?
> 
> The fumble was a fumble, but the play had already been blown dead because of forward progress. The reason it didn't get reviewed was because the fumble occurred after the play was whistled dead.


No, there was no whistle at all, his progress had clearly been stopped and the play was therefore dead nothing to do with the whistle, no whistles until the ball hit the ground just as it should be done.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> BYU was granted some small piece of mercy by the officiating crew when they overturned the Collie fumble. Collie never bobbled it, turned and took three steps up field before having it dislodged by his own blocker.............and they still over turn it? What glasses were you wearing? Three steps??? You're funny. :roll:
> 
> The fumble was a fumble, but the play had already been blown dead because of forward progress. The reason it didn't get reviewed was because the fumble occurred after the play was whistled dead. You must need new hearing aids along with new glasses, even the play by play guys admitted as it was replayed, repeatedly, that the whistle blew AFTER the ball was on the turf! I realize you are a Y hater, but dang man. :?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't go to the game, I watched it on T.V. like most of you did. In the ten min. of play stoppage to review the call they had to have shown it at least 20 times.

Collie caught the ball, pivoted down field (step 1) turned up field and took two steps toward his own blocker (steps 2&3) and then fumbled. That would have been good enough to gain possession on a sideline catch, so why in the hell was it good enough to over rule the right call on the field ?

I also spoke with the associate head coach and two of the linemen last night about it, all of them felt that it was the wrong call, but none of them were disappointed it went their way. If you have been paying attention to any of the other topics you would have seen that I wanted the Y to win, I just didn't think they could win.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> The play clock is now similar to NFL where it simply resets at the snap for the following play generally leaving about the same 25 seconds as the old rule (I think it is only reset to 25 if it is less than 25 at the ready for play signal) in other words, it is rarely dictated by the white hat's signal.


I know the clock is different this year - 40 seconds starts when the previous play is blown dead. But after a dead ball situation - time out, penalty, replay review, whatever, the team gets a 25 second play clock. But that shouldn't start until the ball is placed by the official. In the sequence in the 4th quarter, the play clock started at 25 seconds, but the ball wasn't placed by the official until 14 on one play and 18 on another. Not the reason BYU lost - but just bad form in the production of the game by the folks at Sam Boyd and the crew.

As for the non-fumble - if every play stops when the ball carrier is hit and progression stops - then most all fumbles are not fumbles. The runner continued to move, the play was not blown down, the player was never down - so I don't know how it wasn't a fumble.

All that aside - Arizona played better and deserved the win. BYU has to SERIOUSLY reconsider some scheme approach over the next eight months. Max Hall's post game interview he even said that, how the play calling had become far too predictable.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You guys are all up in the night! I did a little more research and found the real reason right here: [youtube:3tg9emdc]http://www.youtube.com/v/tcl1p4cMfts&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3tg9emdc]
Think about it, two losses since election day, of course two wins since then also????


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You guys are all up in the night! I did a little more research and found the real reason right here: [youtubeeolhyb3]http://www.youtube.com/v/tcl1p4cMfts&hl=en&fs=1[/youtubeeolhyb3]
> Think about it, two losses since election day, of course two wins since then also????


That was actually pretty lame...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> That was actually pretty lame...


Lame does not make it untrue. It never fails to amaze me how much time these groups spend in attacking those who oppose them personally rather than spending time on positive aspects of their cause as they see them.


----------

